# Diy Beer Labels



## aliasp (1/10/09)

I need to start labeling my beer as im making enough now to start getting confused what i am putting in the fridge and about to open. Can anyone suggest some software or packages online whch i can do this one to export to my avery labels i have bought?

Thanks


----------



## chappo1970 (1/10/09)

Keep it simple get a set of these





and mark the bottle tops in a fashion that will make sense to you. I usually do something like APA008 which means it's an APA and it was #8 brew on my brew cards. I put the APA or whatever there because after having a few I don't bother going to the brew cards I grab and swill.

Lables are a pain in the arse to get on and off save them for case swaps etc.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## brettprevans (1/10/09)

you could always use the search button and see what you think of the other half dozen threads on this topic.

or just KISS and use the averys.


----------



## MaestroMatt (1/10/09)

Scottish Simon said:


> I need to start labeling my beer as im making enough now to start getting confused what i am putting in the fridge and about to open. Can anyone suggest some software or packages online whch i can do this one to export to my avery labels i have bought?
> 
> Thanks



MS Word has all the avery label types in it. So it would be fairly easy to whip up a basic label using the appropriate label template.


----------



## bum (1/10/09)

Chappo said:


> it was #8 brew on my brew cards



I thought they were joking when they said Sherman ran on punch-cards!


----------



## aliasp (1/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> you could always use the search button and see what you think of the other half dozen threads on this topic.
> 
> or just KISS and use the averys.




I never knew there was a search function mate, as you can see by my post count im new to this site.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/10/09)

bum said:


> I thought they were joking when they said Sherman ran on punch-cards!



:lol: 

Thank god the brewer runs on beer!


----------



## marlow_coates (1/10/09)

+1 to some marking on the cap to differentiate brews.

I just put a number on the top, then refer to that number in my records for what the brew is and specifics.

Started with labels, but putting on, then cleaning off, then putting on a new one, is a PITA. 
Especially if it's for stubbies <_< 

I still label to odd special brew that goes into champagne bottles, but for everyday quaffers it is a waste of time IMO.

Good luck,

Marlow


----------



## Pollux (1/10/09)

I bought a pack of the little round labels, 500 for $5 or thereabouts.....

I write up the required number after bottling and then label the lids. Makes it easy to see which is which while standing next to the fridge. I simply use one or two letter codes or nicknames and just make sure I remember what is what.


----------



## manticle (1/10/09)

I mark my milk crates with a bit of masking tape and texta and remember where I put things in my beer shed.

I reckon the texta idea is possibly the best. Labels for case swaps and giveaways (although my giveaways are usually accompanied by advice such as " the stout is the dark one, the cider is the bottle you can see through").


----------



## bradsbrew (1/10/09)

bum said:


> I thought they were joking when they said Sherman ran on punch-cards!






Chappo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thank god the brewer runs on beer!



If you punch the brewer (Chap Chap) hard enough he eventually takes in the imformation


----------



## bradsbrew (1/10/09)

Pollux said:


> I bought a pack of the little round labels, 500 for $5 or thereabouts.....
> 
> I write up the required number after bottling and then label the lids. Makes it easy to see which is which while standing next to the fridge. I simply use one or two letter codes or nicknames and just make sure I remember what is what.



+1 on this method. Except I stole mine from an architect. Bloody architects and thier friggin dots.

Brad


----------



## Flash_DG (1/10/09)

I bought a couple of Posca pens (paint pens) from the newsagent and write on the tapered part of the PET bottles can read it from above and it comes off easily after I soak them for cleaning

Edit: Tapered not tampered !


----------



## bum (1/10/09)

Flash_DG said:


> I bought a couple of Posca pens (paint pens) from the newsagent and write on the tapered part of the PET bottles can read it from above and it comes off easily after I soak them for cleaning
> 
> Edit: Tapered not tampered !



Ah, good one. Might give that a crack.


----------



## Bizier (1/10/09)

I have an awesome tip - Artline Wetrite
Writes on your caps even if they have been dipped in sanitiser.

I can't help too much with the labels. I know a bit about label printing in a commercial setting, but I have never used a cheap program. I would suggest laser printing rather than ink jet so that condensation doesn't make it run everywhere. I have never bothered trying to get a fancy label done. I might one day, but for now I roll along with a sequential number + a letter if I used 2 yeasts in a split batch or whatever. Half of a batch I did with my GF did end up with different smiley faces on the lid for those that were dry hopped... that was a break in convention.


----------



## crundle (1/10/09)

Micro$oft Word should have a function to allow you to print to a particular Avery label, or you can download Open Office for free and it definitely has this function.

I agree that for normal bottles you are better off using the little dot labels on the lid so that your bottles are easier to clean and reuse, I only label bottles for swaps or special occasions but heard only recently about using the dots and think it is a great idea.

The search function is up by the top right of the screen, and works best if you use the google option, seems to be much more powerful.

cheers,

Crundle


----------



## stillscottish (2/10/09)

When I was bottling I used coloured caps. Green for wheats, white for APA's, red for Belgians etc....

Unless you're colour blind :blink: 

P.S. For sale - assorted coloured crown seals.

Campbell


----------



## brettprevans (2/10/09)

crundle said:


> Micro$oft Word should have a function to allow you to print to a particular Avery label, or you can download Open Office for free and it definitely has this function.
> 
> I agree that for normal bottles you are better off using the little dot labels on the lid so that your bottles are easier to clean and reuse, I only label bottles for swaps or special occasions but heard only recently about using the dots and think it is a great idea.
> 
> ...


+1. i just use avery labels...well actually now that i keg i only ever have a couple bottles left over so i hand write on avery labels. easiest option.


----------



## Maple (2/10/09)

you could always just forget the whole ID on the bottle and apply the lucky-dip method. Fun for competition entries too, limitless really! 

(I just use a sharpie on the cap when I remember)


----------



## warra48 (2/10/09)

Texta numbers on the caps of the bottles for me.
I print out a list of my current drinking brews, which I stick to the wall in my beer cellar, so I know what they are.
I also have a blackboard in my garage brewery, which has the batch number, the type of beer, date brewed and date bottled.
For any give-a-ways, I print a Dymo label with the type of beer and my moniker, and stick it to the bottle.


----------



## TidalPete (2/10/09)

A good & easy way is to just mark your bottle tops with the number of your brew & keep a printed & updated list on the door of the fridge.
I use these magnetic stickers from a bulk buy years ago & just wipe off any obselete info before adding my latest beer to the sticker. You could easily make up something similar using a bit of magnetic sheet from Officeworks with something white & wipeable stuck on the front.

TP


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (2/10/09)

Personally for the beers that I give away I like to add that special touch and use this site to create my labels: linky. Copy and paste the label you have built and paste it into MS Word and print on adhesive paper. Most papers aren't good in water so the bottle frost poses a slight problem unless you can find a good quality paper.
As for the ones I keep for storage I do what most do and just write beer style and bottle date on the lid. I also use coloured caps combined with a good rotation system and it seems to work a treat. Also on my brewing history I keep a record of the coloured caps so finding the right beer is simply a visual thing.


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (2/10/09)

TidalPete said:


> A good & easy way is to just mark your bottle tops with the number of your brew & keep a printed & updated list on the door of the fridge.
> I use these magnetic stickers from a bulk buy years ago & just wipe off any obselete info before adding my latest beer to the sticker. You could easily make up something similar using a bit of magnetic sheet from Officeworks with something white & wipeable stuck on the front.
> 
> TP



GREAT idea there TP.


----------



## Leigh (2/10/09)

A few letters written on the caps keeps my brews in order.


----------



## drsmurto (2/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Keep it simple get a set of these
> 
> and mark the bottle tops in a fashion that will make sense to you. I usually do something like APA008 which means it's an APA and it was #8 brew on my brew cards. I put the APA or whatever there because after having a few I don't bother going to the brew cards I grab and swill.
> 
> ...



Only problem with that idea Chappo is that i bought a pack of 500 caps. Black ones. 

When i got home and went to label a bottle with my trusty black texta i slapped myself in the forehead. Hard. Doh!


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (2/10/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Only problem with that idea Chappo is that i bought a pack of 500 caps. Black ones.
> 
> When i got home and went to label a bottle with my trusty black texta i slapped myself in the forehead. Hard. Doh!




I have done the same thing and for the life or me I cannot find a fine white texta to write on these caps.


----------



## bum (2/10/09)

Gold/silver would work alright.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/10/09)

Looks like the concensus is labels are a PITA.  



Maple said:


> you could always just forget the whole ID on the bottle and apply the lucky-dip method. Fun for competition entries too, limitless really!
> 
> (I just use a sharpie on the cap when I remember)



Maple your a man after my own heart. Since kegging gave up completely with keg dregs just bottle them and put them away. Every so often grab a couple and play "Guess that Beer?" It's kind of a lonely friday night drunks game... h34r: 



DrSmurto said:


> Only problem with that idea Chappo is that i bought a pack of 500 caps. Black ones.
> 
> When i got home and went to label a bottle with my trusty black texta i slapped myself in the forehead. Hard. Doh!



ROFL! :lol: 

Did that with 2 cartons of Cooper PET's that have the black lids... Just adds to the lucky dip surprise :chug:


----------



## Henno (2/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Lables are a pain in the arse to get on and off save them for case swaps etc.


Labels for case swaps!! Nobody told me about this! 

I've just whacked on a bit of brown packing tape and scribbled 'Henno, golden ale' on all my bottles. I will be shunned for my sloppy labelling as well as the shit beer now.


----------



## Pennywise (2/10/09)

I reackon one of those pens that write on rubber might work


----------



## chappo1970 (2/10/09)

Henno said:


> ...I've just whacked on a bit of brown packing tape and scribbled 'Henno, golden ale' on all my bottles....



No, no ,no ,no! That won't do at all! 

Here are the ones for this years case swap I am having printed.





(this is gunna twist his knickers! Tehehehehe!  )


----------

